# How did you know cruising was for you?



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello everyone.

First post, please be gentle!  

I am wondering, as per the title of the thread, what made you know you were going to enjoy being a cruiser - before you actually set off being one? By cruiser, in my mind I am thinking either round the world type cruisers or liveaboard for substantial parts of the year sailing in a given favored region (say the Caribbean). Were you a hard core weekend sailperson first who finally got tired of the 9-5 and just set off? Were you someone who just decided that it was time for a change and wanted to be free to go exploring? Did you plan for multiple years or months before setting off? How did you know you had enough skills? How did you know you wouldn't get 100 miles on your journey and not go mad from the isolation of a passage?

For myself, I have been bitten by the bug even though I have only been on a sailboat once (a 48 foot monohull) for a day trip. I have no sail skills to speak of (but am reading the Annanapolis guide to for reference). Clearly I have a lot of work to do getting some sail coursework in before ever starting on a long journey (which I would planning on taking my wife with me for).

I 'think' I would have no problem with learning the required skills. I 'think' the isolation on the open water would be enthralling, not a problem. I 'think' I am handy enough I could handle problems as they inevitably arise. Money wouldn't be an issue, time wouldn't be an issue. I KNOW I am tired of the pointless 9-5 and life sapping drudgery of a 'normal' job. I KNOW I absolutely love the idea of sailing around the world with my wife - even knowing some of the negatives (bad weather, rude customs people, pirates!, gear breakdowns, no fresh steak on the bbq, people pulling in 50 feet from you on an empty 2 mile stretch of beach etc). I believe the positives though would vastly outweigh that stuff (freedom!, friends, open possiblities, learning to be self sufficient, learning to sail, the 'coolness' and freedom again gets an extra mention).

But, none of that says 'you sound like a perfect candidate' really - it just sounds like someone who might have been bitten by the bug but has never really spent any time on a boat.

So, how can you tell? How did you tell? What could my next steps be?

I am thinking first that I maybe try and go on a charter vacation - that way I would get to experience first hand a week (or better yet two) on a boat. I am obviously looking for good things to read - the Annapolis guide for starters but will be looking for more obviously. I would obviously get lessons and start learning about gear and maintenance. I have already done a lot of thinking on what I think would make sense - to me - in terms of an ideal kind of boat anyway, that seems the easy part. Heck, this site along is filled with all kinds of great info I have been plowing through on stuff from 'all about radar' to 'how much clothes to bring'.

What other tips or tricks or thoughts can you share on knowing if this kind of plan is the right thing or just a romantic pipe dream? As mentioned, the money side of it wouldn't be a problem, the cutting the job side of things would be a dream, the skills I am pretty sure are learnable. What else do you 'need'?

Regards, and thanks for reading.  

Yellowwducky


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yellowwducky-

I would highly recommend you learn to sail...take a few ASA courses, like the basic keelboat, coastal cruising, etc. 

Then join a local sailing club and get some time in on the water. Hang out and crew on the Wednesday night beer can races. See if you can help out as grunt labor on some of the maintenance/upgrade/repair projects and get your hands dirty. 

Doing all this will give you the skills to handle a bare boat charter sometime next year, as well as expose you to some of the less glamourous side of cruising—boat maintenance and repair. It will also, hopefully, give you some experience on different boats. 

I'd also recommend reading a few books about cruising, both practical ones like Beth Leonard's The Voyager's Handbook, and prose ones like Cruising At Last by Elliott Merrick. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

The best advice I ever heard about building a boat applies here.

When asked for advice on building his first boat, the old sailor told him: ​"Build the dingy first."

My advice on setting off around the world is:


Learn the basics first, if you still like it:

Go out for a day - just the two of you, if you still like it:

Go out for a weekend, just the two of you, if you still like it:

Go out for a week, just the two of you. . .

You probably get the idea.

Linda and I had done everything we could to the boat we loved. Fixed her up with all we could. She was a Tanzer 22 sailboat. We set off for a ten day "cruise". We came home and put her up for sale. We liked it so much we wanted more "living room"

Two summers ago (after owning our Tanzer 28 for seven years, we set out for two months on our "much" bigger boat. When we got home after two months, she went up for sale.

We now have an Irwin 34. We'll see how long this one lasts. Right now - we think probably for a long time. Are we ready to go around the world, I think not - but we are still "mini-cruisers" and loving it!

Cheers.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*welcome to sail net Duckie*

You will find a lot of good people here.

You should try to take sailing lessons before a cruise-- you will learn much more about bigger boats if you have better idea of the basic principles of sailing. Remember cruise time on a rental yacht is Holy-Day! time and that is very different from day to day life, on or off the water.

You say that money is not a problem- my congrads on that, want to adopt me? - you better edit that bit fast --the only thing more expensive and wallet draining than a yacht is a racing or jumping thourough bred....:laugher :laugher :laugher

seriously are you handy?

are you anal about details?

saftey and boat maintenance require a fair degree of both-- you won't find many marine mechanics in that lovely isolated anchorage out in the back of no where.

It is a great sport and lifestyle and not all great sailors have to go over the horizon and back-- So welcome Duck--you have just contracted a disease for which there may be no cure.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

However, there is a treatment...and the treatment regimen is usually quite expensive...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard. I think your plan of a charter in a nice place is the way to go. The MOST important element of your plan is your WIFE wanting it as much as you do. A Captained charter where you can learn on a good sized boat, live in close quarters and enjoy the sunshine and water is a great introduction and will minimize the fear factor. 
You sound like YOU are a great candidate for enjoying the lifestyle. As another recommendation...suggest you get a copy of "Dragged Aboard" for your spouse.
Amazon.com: Dragged Aboard: A Cruising Guide for the Reluctant Mate: Don Casey: Books

I think you may find the subjects pretty interesting yourself!


----------



## boogins (Sep 24, 2008)

Ducky... I am in the same boat as you! After 30 years in the rat-race and 3 daughters through college, I am done and want out. We've done some sailing with others, but don't yet have our own boat. And the SO is not sure she's fully on board the plan. She's not as thrilled with the isolation as I am. But we plan to have a seasonal berth near the girls and another in the south to ease that issue. The longer trips will wait a year to give us plenty of 'quality' time on our boat.

We both plan to complete the ASA program, so if something happens to me out there, she'll know how to sail AND navigate. Another book that was recommended to me is _Gently With the Tides: The Best of Living Aboard_ (ISBN: 087742375X). I've bought it and waiting for it to arrive. And I'll definitely get a copy of _Dragged Aboard_.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Listen to what Cam said about your wife liking it.

I was fortunate in having an ASA instructor who told me - "Whatever you do, make sure her first time cruising with you is the most wonderful experience she has ever had. Get a comfortable boat, go to a beautiful spot and treat her like a princess. Buy her anything she wants. If she doesnt like it you arent getting a boat, so do it right the first time."

I did what he said and it worked! My wife wants to sail even more than I do (if that is possible).


----------



## MtnMike (Mar 5, 2007)

How did we know the "cruising lifestyle" was for us? Last summer we went sailing around the Bahamas and south Florida for a week. When we finally left the boat my wife said " A week, heck we've been out for 45 days." That's when I knew.

And while we're recommending books..... My wife likes the book _It's Your Boat Too_ by Suzanne Giesemann. It's a womans view on how to really be involved in the boating experience. My wife has read it a couple of time.

Other suggestions. Read, Read, Read... Sail, Sail, Sail. Take as many classes as you can. And most of all.....Enjoy!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

We started with a smaller power boat. liked anchoring out and week long cruising. decided we wanted to live aboard. fuel prices shot up so we started looking at sail and all the plusses and minuses. decided to take a week long charter with a crew that understood that we were to get plenty of hands on experience. went well, especially for my wife so we bought our new home this year. this tale started in 1993, livaboard discussions started in 2000, sailboat shopping started in 2007.


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting replies, thanks!

Am I handy, pretty much. Am I anal about details, oh yes indeedy.

The things that concern me about this is getting it really moving. I don't want to become the guy that plans on doing all this only to do just that...plan. Get a boat, day sail, maybe do weekends and maybe 10 years later finally, maybe, actually do the trip. Slow and steady, sure, but taking 4 years to plan, 2 years to buy a boat and 6 years of offshore practicing is not my plan. For me, the whole appeal is getting away from here and getting on the trip. I know its important to get skills and get your partner the same skills, to bring spare supplies, to know how things work etc etc. I just don't want to get so bogged down in that and become the person that says 'oh, you shouldn't go out until you know how to rebuild a ham radio from spare parts from the microwave' - and I can see that kind of mentality amongst some people. Don't get me wrong, better prepared than not etc but I almost get the feeling for some its an excuse to not jump in and really do it.

Are there people that get the basics and go? I gather on forums there will always be lots of technical speak from people about their favorite aspects of sailing. But to do this, you don't have to know everything about everything do you? I mean, its a sail boat, so, if you lose an engine, you can always sail right? I don't want to learn how to weld just in case a chain link breaks, I will pay for a new chain!

Are most round the worlders long term planers or go out and do it types learning as they go? As you can imagine, I am a bit more of the later type - 'how hard can it be' as I like to say.


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

I know how you feel ducky. My first boat was a converted perambulator. I learnt a lot from my first sail. Practical things like chewing gum was not adequate to seal the various bolt holes left by removing the wheels. Rest assured the pitch stability of a perambulator is lacking in all regards and the hood was strictly for downwind sailing. Since then I have never looked back or missed an opportunity to get wet. Being able to swim helps prolong the excitement too.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

Not yet being either a real sailor or a cruiser I can tell you that unless you and your wife are both "into it" it isn't going to work.

My wife and I have been married nearly 32 years. We've both had hobbies that irritated the other. Over the years, the only ones that "stuck" for both of us was ham radio, shooting guns (for fun of course), making mead and beer.

But between us we've developed a massive number of extra skills most folks don't have, like, I can sew (she can't), she can cook awesome meals out of water and worms if necessary (I can't cook much, chili, chicken and fish that's about it)... but our skills are pretty complementary.

Over all though, we get along. We have spend time in cabins, in the woods in tents and confined for days at a time traveling across county I have no idea how many times.

When we started talking about cruising, it was really her idea - not mine.

That's 90% of it 

So... we'll know for sure in a couple of years if that's what we truly want to do.

========

As others have pointed out, taking some classes and getting out and doing it are the first steps.

We're on those steps now.

Rick


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

YellowDucky...it can be very hard and frightening indeed. You cannot imagine this from your place on land. 
That said...it does NOT take years of experience to SET OUT on the journey..staying safely inshore at first...working coastal next...taking short jumps offshore...taking longer jumps and learning to deal with bad weather/seas, learning how to fix stuff when there IS no one and no place around to pay to do it. It is ALL part of the cruising lifestyle. I would say you can buy, outfit for cruising and learn the basics you need in a year with sufficient cash and effort. After that, your next year should be spent cruising in relative safety as you become confident in your skills. Then you will have enough experience to decide which horizons you want to tackle and what type of cruising lifestyle has the most appeal to you. 
I will say this to you...FORGET around the world. FOCUS on something do-able in the short term and appealing. (i.e. do the ICW in the next year, spend a winter in the Bahams, do the Ba-Ha-Ha-Ha etc.) The world will be waiting for you when you are ready for it.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

I' d go with Cam on this advice --You will never "know everything" before you do something for the first few times- but you should know the sailing basics and basic safety and survival skills before you go offshore-- 

Much like driving a car-- I do not need to know how to take apart and rebuild a tranny-- but I do need to have a basic idea of how it works, why I need it, what it can and cannot do and what I need to do to ensure it continues to function safely and efficiently-- so that I don't have to worry about it when I am driving in a winter ice storm and viasability is limited. At that point I time I need to spend my attention on other things to make a passage safely.

Does that make more sense? 

We are not trying to discourage you, far from it- we are trying to make the odds be more in your favour--we want the sailing fraternity to grow and be healthy-- it is better for all of us.

Yes there are those who prepare forever and just can't seem to leave the dock--but who am I to judge? everyone follows their own path IMHO and some of those paths are convoluted and long, who cares?-- but there are just some basic things that every successful pathfinder does have to do before setting out on a successful voyage. Some do it in a shorter time, others take longer

Enjoy!


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

NONJY, If its all the same with you, can I have your chicken instead of the wife's worms 

And yes, I am not judging those who like to prepare for whoever long, I just know that I want to be a doer - it isn't a saleable idea to my wife that 'lets go cruising' and then spend 2 years working on lubing a diesel engine in the harbour. She would be looking to be 'doing' as well - of course, the question is, how best to achieve that.

Its kind of like building computers - something I have done. I know friends who will spend forever debating the merits of scsi hardrives vs sata vs sas etc etc etc. They do eventually end up with a great build. I on the other hand, do my research, find out as quickly as reasonably possible what is up to the task (of course, at the poweful end) and start ordering parts. I might later find out I could have got faster via x y or z but I am doing that while on the new build. I would think that way for sailing as well - figure out boat design ideals, figure out kit ideals, have training, get going. If I then find out 'boy, I really like xyz and only have abc' guess what, I will buy it.

I would think the most dangerous bits are actually not so much passages, but docking, other boats docking (and crashing into you), anchoring (and not being good at it), getting into shallower water of any kind. At sea, with big wind, just have the minimum sails for steerage? Well, unless there really is something like 'freak waves' with regularity like I saw on a Horizon show once.


----------



## lynn1120 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Oh.....my....*

"I would think the most dangerous bits are actually not so much passages, but docking, other boats docking (and crashing into you), anchoring (and not being good at it), getting into shallower water of any kind. At sea, with big wind, just have the minimum sails for steerage? Well, unless there really is something like 'freak waves' with regularity like I saw on a Horizon show once.[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I think you have that backwards...

ahhhhh......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One of my friends who is a very seasoned bluewater sailor once said that the passages are the easy part in many ways... it only when you bring a boat close to land that you start to complicate things. As he pointed out...there's a lot more you can hit once the bottom of the ocean rises to meet the shore...boats, rocks, reefs, shoreline, piers, docks, etc...


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah, I just read about so much more going wrong resulting in damage at docking/reefs/anchorages. At sea, you don't hear about catastrophic sinkings quite so much - but I need to do more research it seems! I thought it was racing boats that were fragile were the ones most at risk far offshore of breakage resulting in major problems. Aside from that, I figured crunching into reefs or over/underestimating the tide on an approach to a dockage would be more risk than 'just' being in wind/waves with nothing around to hit you.

edit - you were typing that as I typed my response sailingdog! haha.


----------



## fuddless (Apr 12, 2008)

What would be wrong (I know, lots) with initially purchasing an existing fully equipped (marine surveyed) live aboard situated in an existing paid up marina and testing the waters so to speak in a semi safe environment.
I suggest this in order to get on the water fast while finding out if this life style would suit a person. In the mean time one could be taking sailing and associated courses at a nearby sailing school and/or crewing neighbors boats to gain experience. You could also hire a captain or a friendly experienced neighbor to take your own boat out on short trips to get used to it until you got some experience under your belt
This is assuming that money is no problem and the better half will go along for the ride.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

yellowwducky said:


> NONJY, If its all the same with you, can I have your chicken instead of the wife's worms
> 
> And yes, I am not judging those who like to prepare for whoever long, I just know that I want to be a doer - it isn't a saleable idea to my wife that 'lets go cruising' and then spend 2 years working on lubing a diesel engine in the harbour. She would be looking to be 'doing' as well - of course, the question is, how best to achieve that.
> 
> ...


Hmmm cooked worms or raw chicken..... hmmm 

We're in the midst of preparations Ducky. That means we're trying to learn to sail. We OWN a boat and haven't been on it yet (except in the yard). I'm trying to learn the rigging and fix a few minor things, get it prepared for the Spring then we'll take it to the lakes here in Colorado.

Once we understand basic concepts and have some classes under our belts we'll be ready to try other things.

We both WANT to cruise. We both WANT to give it a go.

Neither of us has been in the ocean in a sail boat. I've been in the ocean in an Aircraft Carrier, the Irish Sea in a big motoring pontoon boat of some kind, and I've kayaked out in the ocean (but not out of sight of land). I've been on BIG boats in the Great Lakes... as a passenger.

None of those things can prepare one for running a ship yourself, only give you an idea.

So, while we WANT to do this, we won't know it's for us until we're out there doing it I guess (And to verify this, our plans include some live-aboard vacations in the near future. That will certainly help).


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The big X factor is how people do with weather 

My wife does not do well 


As a result we day sail toghter all the time on are 24' and i get my FIX on OPB (other peoples boats)as there are more boats that need crew for trips(races in my case) than there is free time in 10 lifetimes  


I have to say a few 200 mile races in all kinds of weather lets you know whos the boss and if its for you


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

*A couple more books*

These are two books that I have found indespensible so far for learning how to fix those boat things:

Nigel Calder's
_Boatowner's Mechanical and Electrical Manual_
Amazon.com: Boatowner's Mechanical and Electrical Manual: Nigel Calder: Books

Don Casey's
_Sailboat Maintenance Manual_
Amazon.com: Don Casey's Complete Illustrated Sailboat Maintenance Manual: Don Casey: Books

For the wife and the both of you as a couple.
_Changing Course:_
Amazon.com: Changing Course : A Woman's Guide to Choosing the Cruising Life: Debra Ann Cantrell, Debra Cantrell: Books

I'll second 
_It's Your Boat Too_
Amazon.com: It's Your Boat Too: A Woman's Guide to Greater Enjoyment on the Water: Suzanne Giesemann: Books

And of course my ever expanding boat library now up to about 20-25 books, countless magazines etc....

I think the trick here is learn enough to be reasonably safe, ensure your wife loves it as much or more than you (and can get your butt back to shore if you get hurt). And then, just go....
That's our plan at least, Chartering and Coastal Cruising now, Slowly lengthing the trips until one day we just don't turn back. 

Michael

p.s. Great Topic and Welcome to Sailnet


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

My father was a sailor and when I was 12 we went on a cruise from Louisiana to Florida. I was content for the two days we had with no wind at all. I was content holding on for dear life, caught in a thunder storm. Fishing when I wanted to, swimming when I wanted to, etc. Washing clothes by hand sucked. And carrying supplies from the dollar store to the beach was rough also. But 30 years later I am still a sailor. I guess I just always knew it was for me.


Just take baby steps if you are scared. Years from now you will know if it was for you or if you are just a dreamer.

Good Luck. Go sailing. You won't regret it.


----------



## MoonSailer (Jun 1, 2007)

You can get a lot of experience fast. I spend 2 weekends a month on my boat and usually a week or two vacation a year. So that adds up to about a month or so experience a year. If you buy a boat and live on it you could rack up more experience than me in a year or so. I have been sailing since 1974 and owned sailboats most of that time. But if you figure a year living aboard equals 12 years of weekend sailing you will be very experienced. Maybe buy a boat and stay close to home for a while then start traveling farther and farther as you feel more confident. Docking a 32' boat has always been a problem for me. I like to back into my slip. I have noticed that recent experience makes it much easier. So if you are docking almost every day you would soon have a lot of recent experience. But you really won't know about how cruising suits you until you go cruising. I know that I like a week or two at a time on my boat. But even after all my time sailing I don't know if I'll like spending several months at a time on my boat. Hopefully I will as my wife and I plan to retire in May 2009 and take off on our boat for a while. If we are having fun a long while....if not then back to shore.


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Things on this front are simpler for me. I won't be keeping a particular home base to return to really - ie I might keep a very small place for storage and mail but travelling is definitely the full time plan. The only question is how. We could do road trips or fly here or there or cruises but I think the sailing option is the most interesting and cheaper than all others other than roadtrips. Without a pressing need to come back to shore (or at least the same shore as usual), it would be relatively easy to just keep pressing on I think. Don't like xyz, no problem, abc is just 50 hours due west!

I thought of another great way that you could get additional training by the time you get your own boat. If it isn't actually located in the port you want to start with, you can hire a crew to bring it for you...and bump yourself onto the manifest. Heck, if it was located in say South Africa and you wanted to start in Florida, you could get your first passage experience right there. That would make doing a caribbean first wave of trips seem a breeze with your own boat with that kind of experience under your belt (not to mention all the other stuff in the meantime).


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I lived aboard when I was in college. Later my wife & I bought a boat to live on to escape (literally) a family member who would NOT leave our house, wouldn't pay his share, wouldn't even apply for public assistance even though he qualified because he was too proud but he wasn't too proud to bum everything from us so WE left. That was 10 years ago.
Now I'm sick of a life that is too complicated. I want to wear shorts year round. I want to swim in the morning. I want to fish. I want to shop for fresh food in small markets. I don't want to work my butt off to make payments and then pay for insurance and cleaning and maintainence and upgrades for things that I really don't _need_ to survive. I am cold and tired and I need a break. I don't want my job anymore. I want to laugh with my family in the sun. I want freedom.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Why in hades did you come back???


sww914 said:


> I lived aboard when I was in college. Later my wife & I bought a boat to live on to escape (literally) a family member who would NOT leave our house, wouldn't pay his share, wouldn't even apply for public assistance even though he qualified because he was too proud but he wasn't too proud to bum everything from us so WE left. That was 10 years ago.
> Now I'm sick of a life that is too complicated. I want to wear shorts year round. I want to swim in the morning. I want to fish. I want to shop for fresh food in small markets. I don't want to work my butt off to make payments and then pay for insurance and cleaning and maintainence and upgrades for things that I really don't _need_ to survive. I am cold and tired and I need a break. I don't want my job anymore. I want to laugh with my family in the sun. I want freedom.


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Yup, sww914, your whole second paragraph is pretty much my summation of life at the moment. Especially that last sentence. Plunk me in the middle of the Pacific halfway between Tahiti and Hawaii and I will flip a coin to see which way I go first! Alas, tomorrow, will be filled with more sucking on the corporate teat to save up money for this dream. It can't end soon enough.

hehe, so yea, I think I am ready for cruising - just gotta get my wife on board; get it, on board, a sailing joke!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Your quest for self-actualization in a non-corporate mode will require some visioneering with a goal of zero-sum sustainability impact and quality re-engineering of potential outcomes. Stakeholders may need to push the envelope until it's outside the box in order to provide a customer-centric robust, world-class proactive solution.
Finally, may I say "Your call is very important to me. "


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Why in hades did you come back???


When my boy was almost 2 we took him down to Los Angeles to have his tonsils and adnoids removed by the best ENT Dr. for dwarves. The Dr. had to give him a tracheostomy and leave the tonsils and adnoids. That was 2 1/2 years in hell.
You can't have a trach on a boat, if he fell in he would certainly die. 
Now he's 11 and doing well.

Fortunately my wife is a writer and I can fix anything so we should have adequate portable income to pull it off as long as we don't try to hang on to too much land stuff.
Anyone want to buy a Porsche racecar cheap?


----------



## cmendoza (Nov 15, 2002)

Yellowwducky,

For us, it went something like this:
<O</O
We had never "really" sailed before - occasional sunfish, that sort of stuff.<O</O
Decided it was something I was interested in doing, but like you, wasn't sure if it was really for us.

Gave my wife sailing lessons for her birthday - ;-)<O</O
ASA 101 (Basic Keelboat) down in St. Augustine, FL

That got her over her fear of heeling and with enough touch-and-go's at the dock, she was reasonably sure we could in fact handle a sailboat and not kill ourselves or damage other peoples boats!

We then purchased a used Catalina 30 - well depreciated, so good price and good resale value - figured worst case scenario; the $5-10k loss would be considered the cost of finding out if we liked it or not and a couple of years worth of entertainment!

We sailed her home from CT to Northern NJ (actually NY) on our very first multi-day trip and then proceeded to practice and take progressively longer trips:<O</O
2 weeks to block Island - got to Port Jeff<O</O
1 month to Maine - got to Province Town MA<O</O
10 months full-time living aboard from MA to the Bahamas and back - got to Key West and back up to MD

In the midst of the 10 month trip we realized that it was for us, that we didn't need the full year to decide - for us it was most definately all the great people we met along the way!

We purchased a new Hanse 400e (40ft) in Annapolis, set her up and continued our trip - We haven't looked back!

When we got back up to Annapolis, we sold the Catalina to a great couple that are now starting on their path to cruising...

We're back home right now, getting things in order and getting ready to sell the house in the spring and cut the dock lines.

For a bit more detail on our trips check out our logs under "past voyages" at www.svrocinante.com (the Maine trip is particularly amusing) or drop us a line.

Carlos & Maria<O</O
SV Rocinante<O</O
<O</O


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh...that's a good reason... what model Porsche and define cheap??? 


sww914 said:


> When my boy was almost 2 we took him down to Los Angeles to have his tonsils and adnoids removed by the best ENT Dr. for dwarves. The Dr. had to give him a tracheostomy and leave the tonsils and adnoids. That was 2 1/2 years in hell.
> You can't have a trach on a boat, if he fell in he would certainly die.
> Now he's 11 and doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## MtnMike (Mar 5, 2007)

N0NJY said:


> making mead and beer.


Were do you live!!!


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Danger- Hijack! Hijack! Hijack!

914-4, $7K.


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

We were already hijacked when Cameraderie jumped in with that consultant mumbo jumbo  Cut the lines Cam, cut the lines!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The only Porsche I'd want to own is the very rare 916...  Unfortunately, there were only seven or so built...and it is a bit more expensive than the 914 ever could be.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

Any further comments on my part with regards to my 2nd favorite subject would complete an inexcusable hijack. I've done too much already.


----------



## Aloha27 (Oct 5, 2004)

Ducky... money may not be a problem NOW. Remember these days fondly before a boat inexplicably and slowly siphons the life out of your wallet.

I'd take the advice of Rik and go with the gradual increase method. It'd be bad for you to jump right in, buy all the toys and find out it just wasn't for you.


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats why I plan to do some as long as possible charters as well as all the other tips (lessons, getting out on as many other boats as possible). I am going to look for a week charter sometime around april/may of 2009 down in Australia for instance as a starter charter (I should be able to get my skilled sailor friend and his wife to come along).


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

yellowwducky said:


> Thats why I plan to do some as long as possible charters as well as all the other tips (lessons, getting out on as many other boats as possible). I am going to look for a week charter sometime around april/may of 2009 down in Australia for instance as a starter charter *(I should be able to get my skilled sailor friend and his wife to come along*).


If you are picking up the tab, I can easily be a friend and my wife is very personable.

We can both be available during those times.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Ducky,

Lots of good advice here to which I can only add, before you do anything read two books -- Slocum -- "Sailing Alone Around the World" available in libraries everywhere and "First You Have to Row a Little Boat" available at Amazon (Amazon.com: First You Have to Row a Little Boat: Reflections on Life & Living: Richard Bode: Books


----------



## yellowwducky (Nov 6, 2008)

The one thing I wonder about is how to progress. Assuming you have lessons and experience on some boats up to say x feet, is it unreasonable to think that your first boat should be x+5 or x-5 feet?

I get the feeling a fair number of people are of the opinion one should sail a dingy, sail a 15 footer for a while, buy a 30 footer for 5 years, then maybe a 37 before ever pondering a 42 or whatehave you. Thats great, if you want to spend a fair amount of money along the way and a decent whack of time.

Others seem to be of the opinion of committing and going. I am thinking this approach is a bit more my idea - I would want to get the basics down definitely but then get as close to the 'end' ideal asap ie: if chartering 48 foots seem too big, a 40 would be my target, not a 30. Sail theory is the same for that as it is for a 30, just on a larger scale. Radar works the same on a 30 as a 40 etc etc. And with the larger boat, properly selected, you CAN envision doing everything whereas with a 30 you are not likely envisioning doing everything.

I remember as a kid reading in a magazine (a woman's one, I was mostly looking at the pictures!) that the best way to save money was to buy what you want the first time around. They used the analogy of purses. If you want a leather purse but can't afford it, don't buy a cheap purse to tide you over as you will still be wanting the leather one and the cheap one will just end up breaking. In the end you will buy the leather one but will have lost the money on all the other ones along the way. Likewise, if you think what you 'need' is a 44 foot catamaran, I don't see the sense of dicking around with a 32 foot one that you can't do everything you want in just to tick a box that 'yes, I can do this and am ready to step up to a 44'.

Do people find they experience boat size creep? I see in a poll for 'what is the size of your next boat' its generally larger so I think I know the answer but am curious what process led people into the boat that was too small in the first place.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I bought my first boat, a Mirage 5.5, to see if I still enjoyed sailing (after being away from it from many years). Found that I did. Bought a Hunter 26 to have something big enough to spend time on, to see if I liked that. Retired early, found current boat in Texas, moved aboard and haven't looked back.

Did I know this was the right thing for me? No. Just knew it was what I wanted to do.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yellowducky-

I'd point out that in many cases people often only buy two "big" boats in their lifetime. They buy the first, and then based on what they learn about what they really want and need in a big boat, they buy the second, and it is often the final boat that they'll buy, unless circumstances change radically. This is mentioned in Don Casey's This Old Boat... and I would highly recommend that you sail on as many boats as you can for as much time as you can, so you can really understand what you want in a boat. Whether you do this through chartering bareboats, or through sailing on club boats... it is something you need to do iMHO.

Most of the boats you've mentioned in your other threads are well above the average price and size... and a substantial investment. Picking the wrong $500,000 boat gets very expensive, very fast.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ducky...I like your thinking in post #43. 
Do your homework and buy 1 boat...the boat you believe will satisfy all your basic requirements and which you can afford to take care of. 
Bigger boats are easier to sail. You are better off learning the boat and the systems of the boat you plan to cruise on. 
You will save a LOT of money and time by not going 3 feet at a time. 
If you are sure...if you really know what you want in a "final" boat...and can afford it NOW...then don't worry...buy it!


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

The good thing about racing is the different boats i get to sail on

I spent a lot of time this year on a C&C 35 and a Tartan 372 ,The 372 is huge inside compared to the 35 ,The aft head on the 372 is bigger than the second one in my house  

I find one of the things i dont like is that the "better" boats have so much fine woodwork i get  even moving sails around down below 

I would also advise looking at getting to the systems because i also found this to be a problem even something as simple as cleaning the speed paddle wheel was a nightmare because is under all the woodwork for the forward cabin


----------



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I too would recommend the book: Changing Course : A Woman's Guide to Choosing the Cruising Life. My wife read it and has gone from being quite skeptical to being on our own 46 foot boat that we bought this spring taking an ASA cruising course as we speak! The book is down to earth and realistic but seemed has helped to motivate us towards the dream.

I myself read everything I can and sail as often as I can! Is there a local sailing club you go start taking part in now? It helps to talk to other sailors and learn.


----------



## Harryeod (Sep 4, 2006)

IMHO I would buy the boat that fits my requirements. As said before in this thread, buying boats a few feet at time is expensive. In my experience, really, not matter what the size, you are going to be putting a lot of money, sweat and tears in the boat.

Things to think about is exactly what are your requirements.

Are you going to live aboard?
Are you going be singlehanding?
Are you going to coastal or bluewater cruising?

Other things to think about are;

The bigger the boat, the more per foot expense there is. Such as moorage, maintenance, electronics...etc. So you would not want to go to big. This forum is great for asking questions on the cost of maintaining a boat. If you have never owned a boat before you will find out there are a lot of things you didn't think about before you buy it.

But above all else, have fun with it!


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Harryeod said:


> So you would not want to go to big. This forum is great for asking questions on the cost of maintaining a boat. If you have never owned a boat before you will find out there are a lot of things you didn't think about before you buy it.
> 
> But above all else, have fun with it!


So how much does it cost to haul a 18 vs a 22 vs a 24 foot (beam) cat in Florida?


----------



## Harryeod (Sep 4, 2006)

therapy23 said:


> So how much does it cost to haul a 18 vs a 22 vs a 24 foot (beam) cat in Florida?


alot....alot more.....bunches


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

My answer to your opening question.
I knew I wanted to cruise the first time I went to sea in a Coast Guard cutter. We were out a month, and I didn't want to come back to shore.
There's good advice above. Read, study, practice. That's how you learn a thing. Buy used boats at fair prices, then you can get your money back if you wish. Fair winds.


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> Your quest for self-actualization in a non-corporate mode will require some visioneering with a goal of zero-sum sustainability impact and quality re-engineering of potential outcomes. Stakeholders may need to push the envelope until it's outside the box in order to provide a customer-centric robust, world-class proactive solution.
> Finally, may I say "Your call is very important to me. "


That'd be great.


----------



## harryrezz (Dec 10, 2003)

Must amit that I didn't take the time to red through all the earlier posts. I'm sure there are many very wise thoughts there. But for me, the answer to the main question is very simple: I don't like working and I love sailing .... therefore: Get it??


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

My husband had owned a 26' boat on a large lake and I took a basic ASA course in Colorado of all places on a reservoir. We are outdoorsy people and we both love travel. He had always dreamed of cruising and I had always dreamed of indefinite vagabond travel.

We decided we couldn't know for sure if we are going to like full-time cruising until we were doing it and we weren't willing to take 6-10 years of sailing experience and owning another boat first to figure it out. 

So we bought a Wauquiez Pretorien 35 and committed to the idea of leaving 3.5 years after buying the boat. It is now 1.5 years until we leave and the plan still seems like a good one. Given other life constraints, we knew that large chunks of the 3.5 years would be taken up by other things so this gave us enough time to get more experience and tailor the boat which was as ready-to-go as any 25 year old boat could possibly be.

We don't know how much experience we will have before we start cruising but rather than waiting for experience we will simply tailor our cruising plan to our experience level. We won't cross an ocean until we feel that we have enough experience and/or all of our gear is in place. This wouldn't work for people with more restricted timelines but works well for us.

We also decided we were doing this "as long as it is fun" which could be a year or 40.


----------



## MoonSailer (Jun 1, 2007)

Livia hit the nail on the head. You have to do it within a reasonable time frame. We had planned to go cruising 5 years ago. But my wife's Mom got sick and my son got divorced and we cared for our grandchild for 7 months and then her retirement rules were changed so that she had to have 30 years and be 55 to retire. So now we are planning May 2009. But I am so discouraged by the long delays that it is hard to get motivated. Before I bought the charts worked a lot on the boat and planned a lot to go. Now I am having a hard time getting excited as I expect something else will happen to delay cruising. Some times you just have to cut the lines and go!!!! I hope to follow my advice in May....I may go with or without the wife as we all know that if we wait long enough we will all be dead!!!!! Watching 40% of my 401K disappear definately was not encouraging me to quit my job!!!! But it is getting to the point (for me) of selling the boat or going cruising.


----------

